# Hypo snack



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Heres an advanced better recipe of sesame snaps that I used to only find as I traveled abroad In poland . 

Glass bowl.. I used a pyrex 4 cup measuring cup.
1 cup of corn sugar (glucose)
1/4 cup raw sunflower seeds    found in bulk at most grocerys.
Grease a glass pan with coconut oil..uee paper towel for just a thin coating. Or non stick spray.
Melt all together In microwave till melted. Its gonna be hot ..no kids needed.lol
Pour onto glass pan and I used a metal spoon with coconut oil to smooth around..
Let cool and snap a chunk for the gym bag for some energy or to prevent hypo.


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump!!!  Polish sesame snaps.  Dude remember last time we were in Poland and we had to beg that gypsie girl to give us the recipe.  Ahh I left my heart in Warsaw that night!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol.can't believe u remembered that ..she was a hot mess.. what's up gunner.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Man when I was in Poland I had a blast. The women there are beautiful and all wanted to take a pic with me cause I was American.......Awesome time. A cop in Warsaw did try stealing my bottle of vodka though.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never been to Europe but would love to travel there one day. Just wish I'd gone when I was single the way people talk about it. And the beautiful women who love Americans


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've never been to Europe but would love to travel there one day. Just wish I'd gone when I was single the way people talk about it. And the beautiful women who love Americans



Me too.....I was on my honey moon.


----------



## psych (Feb 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've never been to Europe but would love to travel there one day. Just wish I'd gone when I was single the way people talk about it. And the beautiful women who love Americans



FYI Amsterdam and Paris are shit holes...

Paris is like Detroit, rough as fuck there at night, I was shocked.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

This is about snacks not some travel show..lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

psych said:


> FYI Amsterdam and Paris are shit holes...
> 
> Paris is like Detroit, rough as fuck there at night, I was shocked.



Yeah true.. Paris Hilton is dirty filthy rich.


----------



## psych (Feb 13, 2014)

sORRY got off topic.  Whats the Carb count on those bad boys?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

Let me call the girl fry ruined and ask  carb count for one of those packages.. I also use plain honey but a smoked  sesame seed ads flavor....will report back. 
Just fukn with u psych..u world traveler..


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Let me call the girl fry ruined and ask  carb count for one of those packages.. I also use plain honey but a smoked  sesame seed ads flavor....will report back.
> Just fukn with u psych..u world traveler..


She has a number?


----------

